# My sincerest apologies



## Joe Blow (6 June 2005)

To my members,

Aussie Stock Forums was down for around five to six hours last night... from approximately 6:30pm until some time around midnight when I gave up and went to bed. 

This was a problem with my host and I still have not received a satisfactory explanation from them as to what happened. I will be following it up however and will be demanding assurances from them that it will never happen again.

I apologize to all of you for the inconvenience.   

Joe


----------



## serp (6 June 2005)

No problems Joe, yesterday was pretty slow on the forum posting front anyway!


----------



## GreatPig (6 June 2005)

No problem Joe.

We have to allow for "acts of God" (or should that be "acts of the Devil") 

GP


----------



## dutchie (6 June 2005)

Joe ,the withdrawal symptons were pretty bad by 9pm!


----------



## ghotib (6 June 2005)

And my sincerest sympathies Joe. Ain't it awful when you feel like you're letting people down and there's not one darn thing you can do about it. Hope you slept well and hope you get a good explanation and a better apology. 

Cheers

Ghoti


----------



## Joe Blow (6 June 2005)

Thank you all for your support! It's greatly appreciated.

I want to assure everyone that my host has been threatened with a severe spanking should anything like last night's debacle ever happen again.

Now please excuse me while I sweep up these clumps of hair off the floor.


----------



## Dan_ (6 June 2005)

Joe,

Thanks for restoring the services as quickly as you did. Your time and effort are really appreciated. BTW when you speak to your host can you seek compensation for me for my broken mouse? Seems clicking refresh every second for six hours was a little to much


----------



## Joe Blow (19 June 2005)

Okay, you heard of the three strikes rule? Well, my host has just used up his second strike.

I apologise to everyone for the two and a half hours of downtime.

If it happens again, I'm going to get really angry!  :shoot:


----------



## andrew_c2o (19 June 2005)

In defense of hosting companies, these things do happen sometimes, it's how they handle it is what you want to look at. Perhaps they were working on trying to fix it for all 5-6 hours? You never know.

If it's going down often say once a month or more for that long then I would say get angry and change hosting company


----------



## Joe Blow (19 June 2005)

andrew_c2o said:
			
		

> In defense of hosting companies, these things do happen sometimes, it's how they handle it is what you want to look at. Perhaps they were working on trying to fix it for all 5-6 hours? You never know.
> 
> If it's going down often say once a month or more for that long then I would say get angry and change hosting company




Hi Andrew,

Unfortunately my time with this host has been problematic a little too often and I'm a pretty tolerant person. I understand that things go wrong occasionally and that 100% uptime is unreasonable. However, as you know a relationship with a host is built on trust and these guys just haven't lived up to their side of the bargain so far.

They have promised me no more trouble from this point on and I am going to hold them to that.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## RichKid (19 June 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Hi Andrew,
> 
> Unfortunately my time with this host has been problematic a little too often and I'm a pretty tolerant person. I understand that things go wrong occasionally and that 100% uptime is unreasonable. However, as you know a relationship with a host is built on trust and these guys just haven't lived up to their side of the bargain so far.
> 
> ...




Funny how it happened around the same time last week, maybe they just do maintenance?? Eitherway, good luck with the hosting, hope it works out, don't worry too much on our behalf though Joe.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 July 2005)

Sorry everyone for the four and a half hours of down time.   

I am now actively seeking a new host.


----------



## kaveman (17 July 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your support! It's greatly appreciated.
> 
> I want to assure everyone that my host has been threatened with a severe spanking should anything like last night's debacle ever happen again.
> 
> Now please excuse me while I sweep up these clumps of hair off the floor.




careful it could happen every week now with that promise


----------

